# How many create fake dating site profiles of opposite sex?



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I was wondering how many people out there have created a profile to appear as a member of the opposite sex on a dating site. I've done it and gotten tons of messages when I used female model pics. I used several different pics and profiles. The female model types got the most e-mails. Even the one who hated men -"You can't possibly be as good looking as me, so why should I date you?" was her line. The model who got the fewest messages was the one with 6 kids. She still got quite a few. The plain looking women got very few messages. I didn't get any crude messages - lots of women say they get tons of penis pics but I never got anything like that. A lot of "hey- what's up" and things like that. Lots of guys with shirtless pics.

Some think it's a good idea to do this so you can get an idea of what the opposite sex goes through. "Men can find out how many offensive, probing, and downright stupid e-mails the average woman gets and women can find out how few messages the average male gets. Understanding these frustrations might not bring us discernibly closer to a Utopian society, but any progress when it comes to either sex understanding the other is a step in the right direction."
http://www.examiner.com/article/fake-dating-site-profiles-the-sex-changers


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Interesting ''study'' you made there.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Never have and never will, seems like a total waste of time. 

Common sense tells me that the most attractive women will get the most attention, and vice versa, its just the same dynamics as in real life.


----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

I think an actual study on this could be useful, but hundreds (thousands?) of people doing this individually for kicks and for insight just screws with the actual users. I have to wonder precisely how many profiles on dating sites consist of this particular type of fake, and how much of a role it plays in the number of people who complain about no responses, flakes, nasty attitudes, and even average guys/girls not wanting them.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Wowee! The female model profiles got the most messages?! I can't believe it! I need to try this study!


----------



## missalyssa (Jun 18, 2011)

I've made fake ones of hot girls before to catch my ex messaging them while being with me D:


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

Did you make this thread because of me haha?


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Daft said:


> I think an actual study on this could be useful, but hundreds (thousands?) of people doing this individually for kicks and for insight just screws with the actual users. I have to wonder precisely how many profiles on dating sites consist of this particular type of fake, and how much of a role it plays in the number of people who complain about no responses, flakes, nasty attitudes, and even average guys/girls not wanting them.


This ^


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

I created a hot (and insanely awesome and cool!) chick on OKCupid. Her profile is still up. It's been almost four months. Gets lots of messages. A few guys have wrote huge multi-paragraph messages to her. I feel bad for them. ROFL.

What I learned from this experiment? Hot girls can get away with so much ****. Men on OKCupid are incredibly insecure and have mental issues. My female creation also got ****-shamed a couple times. "She" told one guy that she had been with 100+ guys and he called her every dirty world in the book (but yet he still wanted to hook up with her! ROFL. Men are unbelievable. They will disrespect a woman for being promiscuous but he will want in on the action still anyway).


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah I just gotta think on the guy/girl side that think they are talking to a real person...that seems messed up. I know I would be pissed if I was talking to a fake...Doesn't seem worth it to create a fake.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I had a stint on an online dating site for like 3 days. I browse occasionally just to see if there's anyone that peaks my interests, and there never is. So one day I find an awesome chick with social anxiety, she likes the same music as me (bonus 1 million points) and she was cute. I sign up. I messaged her. She never responded. Sad face. I hope that wasn't some dude doing some experiment. lol

But no, I've never created a fake profile. That's incredibly creepy, even if the guise is for "learning purposes." :\


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I did it once on POF a long time ago just for lulz. I had joked with someone how a woman could use a grocery list for a profile and still get replies, so I decided to test my theory. I didn't use any pics, just filled in the basic information that I was a 25 year old female. In the description all I wrote was simple grocery items. Milk, eggs, bread, lettuce, etc. That's it, nothing else. Within two days I had about a dozen replies, and every time I signed in I was instantly bombarded with chat requests.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

No, all it would do is frustrate me even more. Why waste my time?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I did once, but after receiving dozens of emails it got terribly depressing so I took it down.

(I didn't even include a picture)


----------



## Com1 (May 27, 2012)

I use to pretend to be a girl in chat room so I could bait pedophiles and blackmail them.

It was morally apprehensible, creepy and profitable.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

I've done it, but not for any other reason than to make fun of the dating site. I get on the ones like J-Date, and Christian Mingle, and Black People Meet .com... And I make a profile that is the opposite of whatever the subject is. I don't agree with dating sites that are made only for certain races or religions, so I've joined them all with just a joke profile. I never get on to check to see if I've gotten any matches though... But I doubt anyone on the christian mingle site is going to match my interest in Satan.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

No, don't know why I would


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

No just wouldn't feel right and I see no point. I don't make real profiles on dating sites either though I just avoid them like the plague.


----------



## Com1 (May 27, 2012)

scarpia said:


> I could use some extra cash. Did any of them try to kill you?


If i had met them and actually was a 14 year old girl I'm sure they would have.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Some women can act completely bat**** on dating profiles and still get responses. Most likely because the person sending the messages only wants sex. I'm not saying that's something to be ashamed of, but there's no need to create a dating profile for that. Actually, there are websites designed to find sex buddies.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't think there's anything wrong with that. I haven't done it but I find it very funny. it's actually probably a good thing if the guy (girl) is emailing them back to the less confident guys. Maybe that will build their confidence some :stu.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

scarpia said:


> Or because he only gets responses to one out of every 50 messages he sends.


No one who's truly looking for a relationship would put up with the **** this girl was throwing.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

tbf I wanted to make an account of opposite sex, but then again I did not find the point of doing it, other than a waste of time


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I did it once, and only left it up for a day (you couldn't delete it before 24 hours were up). I used the photos of a super cute girl, but they were not modeling pics. I gave her a ton of problems which "she" admitted in the profile -- psychological problems like low self-esteem, bipolar disorder, depression, manic behavior and hating men sometimes. Even before I completed the profile, I was receiving chat requests, and the messages continued to flood in until I removed the photos. Only one guy questioned whether the profile was real. 

I'd really like for a woman to post a profile as a man and send out messages, so that she knows what it's like not to get a reply.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

IcedOver said:


> I did it once, and only left it up for a day (you couldn't delete it before 24 hours were up). I used the photos of a super cute girl, but they were not modeling pics. I gave her a ton of problems which "she" admitted in the profile -- psychological problems like low self-esteem, bipolar disorder, depression, manic behavior and hating men sometimes. Even before I completed the profile, I was receiving chat requests, and the messages continued to flood in until I removed the photos. Only one guy questioned whether the profile was real.
> 
> *I'd really like for a woman to post a profile as a man and send out messages, so that she knows what it's like not to get a reply.*


You know what I would find interesting is if that woman used the same profile that the guy was using and see if she could have better luck with it. See if what she writes works or is it pretty much profile picture driven. That would be an awesome experiment. Any of you girls up for it?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm going to admit that I have once...it felt unethical but whatever.

It wasn't a dating site, just a social networking site that is known for random hookups.

I created a profile of a really *HOT* looking guy, and it made me have a newfound respect for men in general LOL. It was depressing as hell, as a female having hot pics up, I can get around 20 to 30 hits in 5 to 10 minutes.

With a guy's profile, NO ONE. Crickets. And I tried initiating the contact with girls, and only a few of them responded. And I accidentally insulted one of them (asking what's up with not having a boyfriend at your age?) and she just stopped replying to me.

This is with an extremely attractive guy. Man...it's nice to be female.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

AllToAll said:


> scarpia said:
> 
> 
> > Or because he only gets responses to one out of every 50 messages he sends.
> ...


Agreed


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

calichick said:


> I'm going to admit that I have once...it felt unethical but whatever.
> 
> It wasn't a dating site, just a social networking site that is known for random hookups.
> 
> ...


It's not enough for a guy to be hot. Women want this whole package. I maintain that it's because women typically don't have the same level of urgency to have sex. I know a female friend who has said that she's went over a year without having had sex with a guy because A) masturbation feels better B) most men are lousy in bed (often lasting less than 10 minutes) C) women are better able to please her than men. So she is in no rush to settle for anything less than her ideal. And on top of that, society "**** shames" women who are promiscuous (somehow it's "experimenting" when a girl fools around with a girl. But it's "****ty" if she sleeps with a guy on the first date. It's like everything revolves around the almighty penis in our culture.)

As much as society loves to promote Jersey Shore hookup culture as the new reality, it's really not. And even on Jersey Shore, one of the recurring guest characters (Caitlin Ryder) was ****-shamed for having sex with 2 cast members (Vinny and Pauly D) and another recurring guest character (The Unit).


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

phoenixwright said:


> It's not enough for a guy to be hot. Women want this whole package. I maintain that it's because women typically don't have the same level of urgency to have sex.


It's not even just about sex, I wasn't even talking about sex when I said "I have a newfound respect for men" because I know there are guys who really want a relationship. And it's tough because women are very sensitive and selective. So, the guys who ARE just looking for hook ups pretty much give the other ones a bad rep. In a lot of female minds, we doubt true intentions...

I also understand why guys use cheesy pick up lines to catch girl's attention, because when no one is responding to you, you pretty much need to worship every female just to stand out somehow and females love compliments :yes

It really helps to walk in the other gender's shoes just for a moment. This goes for men too....we need to empathize with each other more.


----------



## MoonlightSky (Mar 24, 2012)

No because it's a stupid idea. What are you likely to gain from doing that?


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

calichick said:


> It's not even just about sex, I wasn't even talking about sex when I said "I have a newfound respect for men" because I know there are guys who really want a relationship. And it's tough because women are very sensitive and selective. So, the guys who ARE just looking for hook ups pretty much give the other ones a bad rep. In a lot of female minds, we doubt true intentions...
> 
> I also understand why guys use cheesy pick up lines to catch girl's attention, because when no one is responding to you, you pretty much need to worship every female just to stand out somehow and females love compliments :yes
> 
> It really helps to walk in the other gender's shoes just for a moment. This goes for men too....we need to empathize with each other more.


I don't even know if that's the problem. I can go to a restaurant and talk to a girl and get her phone number on the first attempt (just did last week lol). That is virtually impossible for online dating. This is why it's extremely difficult for guys with social anxiety. I know because I once had it severely. You can't go to a restaurant and start up a conversation like I did. Somehow females must subconsciencely (sp?) believe a guy looking for a relationship online has something wrong with him.


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

stylicho said:


> calichick said:
> 
> 
> > It's not even just about sex, I wasn't even talking about sex when I said "I have a newfound respect for men" because I know there are guys who really want a relationship. And it's tough because women are very sensitive and selective. So, the guys who ARE just looking for hook ups pretty much give the other ones a bad rep. In a lot of female minds, we doubt true intentions...
> ...


Cold approaches like that (talking to a woman at a restaurant) tend to annoy most women. Only the chatty types who aren't in a rush will appreciate it


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I don't care how you slice or justify it, its just creepy. Do something better with your time... 



calichick said:


> I'm going to admit that I have once...it felt unethical but whatever.
> 
> It wasn't a dating site, just a social networking site that is known for random hookups.
> 
> ...


Its pretty rough being a guy on those sites, there are far too many women with overinflated egos and expectations because of the "hits" they get.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

phoenixwright said:


> Cold approaches like that (talking to a woman at a restaurant) tend to annoy most women. Only the chatty types who aren't in a rush will appreciate it


I tend to try to make it a joke and see how they respond. The worst that can happen is you don't get it.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

AllToAll said:


> No one who's truly looking for a relationship would put up with the **** this girl was throwing.


 People put up with abusive relationships all the time. Ever hear of women who won't leave husbands who beat them? Men put up with abuse from women too. Some people have low self esteem and think it's the best they can do I guess. Or maybe it is the best they can do.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

stylicho said:


> Somehow females must subconsciencely (sp?) believe a guy looking for a relationship online has something wrong with him.


I thought we were discussing online experiences. The online world is far different than real life in my opinion.



> Its pretty rough being a guy on those sites, there are far too many women with overinflated egos and expectations because of the "hits" they get.


If you're referring to me, I have a high ego as a fact from real life...I don't think it's possible to have a massive ego just from being online and garnering attention, there's a reason why certain females DO get the number of "hits" they get, you can't change the way you look.



phoenixwright said:


> *Cold approaches like that (talking to a woman at a restaurant) tend to annoy most women.*


Just curious, how many other types of approaches are there? lol


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

scarpia said:


> People put up with abusive relationships all the time. Ever hear of women who won't leave husbands who beat them? Men put up with abuse from women too. Some people have low self esteem and think it's the best they can do I guess. Or maybe it is the best they can do.


She wasn't being abusive; she was being an idiot. Plus abusive partners come off as wonderful at first and slowly beging to treat their partner like **** so that he/she won't leave them. 
You're trying to create a problem out of nothing.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

People who make fake accounts on dating sites are pathetic. Why would you purposely mislead other people just for your own entertainment.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

calichick said:


> If you're referring to me, I have a high ego as a fact from real life...I don't think it's possible to have a massive ego just from being online and garnering attention, there's a reason why certain females DO get the number of "hits" they get, you can't change the way you look.


I wasn't referring to anyone in particular. I have no idea what you look like, but either way such an ego based on looks alone isn't warranted or going to last. Certain girls get more attention yeah, but like you showed with your experiment.. just about any female will do most of the time.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

elvin jones said:


> People who make fake accounts on dating sites are pathetic. Why would you purposely mislead other people just for your own entertainment.


This.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Elad said:


> I have no idea what you look like, but either way such an *ego based on looks alone* isn't warranted or going to last.


Jumping to conclusions, my ego is based on plenty of other factors, I happen to be a very well rounded person and I thank my lucky stars that I was blessed with so much. My point being, an ego is not merely created by a few positive interactions with men or women online. An ego is something that is established over time. (or it can even be argued that we were born with our ego and it is cultivated over time)

I prefer intelligence slightly to looks anyways. It makes someone even sexier if they have something in their head to back up the physical appearance.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

You are the worst kind of person.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

calichick said:


> Jumping to conclusions, my ego is based on plenty of other factors, I happen to be a very well rounded person and I thank my lucky stars that I was blessed with so much.
> 
> I prefer intelligence slightly to looks anyways. It makes someone even sexier if they have something in their head to back up the physical appearance.


Its still a pretty big factor, you've said so yourself in another thread that you are extremely consumed by vanity and overall looks due to BDD.. I think.. I cant be bothered to look back now, I don't mean for this to look like I'm attacking you btw. I have a pretty similar train of thought and I know its a flaw and I'm working on it.

Intelligence and attitude will always make or break between casual sex and "I actually kind of like you" for me.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Elad said:


> Its still a pretty big factor, you've said so yourself in another thread that you are extremely consumed by vanity and overall looks due to BDD.. I think.. I cant be bothered to look back now, I don't mean for this to look like I'm attacking you btw. I have a pretty similar train of thought and I know its a flaw and I'm working on it.


I said consumed by "obsessions" over physical appearance. BDD detracts from one's ego, it doesn't work towards it.

Your ego is not so superficial in that it can magically inflate due to online hits from men. Actually just the opposite, for females with a wavering sense of identity, they may still receive a lot of attention from men but yet they deny all of it due to flawed self image....The people that we experience online and their behavior online are a manifestation of what kind of person they are inside. That's what I love about the internet, it allows you to separate mind from body ! :lol


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

calichick said:


> I said consumed by "obsessions" over physical appearance. BDD detracts from one's ego, it doesn't work towards it.
> 
> Your ego is not so superficial in that it can magically inflate due to online hits from men. Actually just the opposite, for females with a wavering sense of identity, they may still receive a lot of attention from men but yet they deny all of it due to flawed self image....The people that we experience online and their behavior online are a manifestation of what kind of person they are inside. That's what I love about the internet, it allows you to separate mind from body ! :lol


Fair enough.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

elvin jones said:


> People who make fake accounts on dating sites are pathetic. Why would you purposely mislead other people just for your own entertainment.





rdrr said:


> This.


Third-ed.

Plus, no one needs to make a fake woman's profile to realize that attractive women more receive inquiries than "average-looking" women, and men.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I can understand why someone would do it. I've been tempted before. It would give some sort of insight into human behavior. That said, I don't like the thought of some guy finding a great profile of a woman and it turning out to be fake, because I know how tough it is being a guy on these sites.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

No, I'm not very good at being a con artist.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a fake female profile with a photo of me in a tight dress and my head is chopped off. The profile is basically empty. Oddly enough it receives way more messages than my real profile. Was interesting once when I received messages from the same guy to both profiles.

Just checked now. My real profile has no new messages and my fake one has 7 new ones.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

scarpia said:


> I was wondering how many people out there have created a profile to appear as a member of the opposite sex on a dating site. I've done it and gotten tons of messages when I used female model pics. I used several different pics and profiles. The female model types got the most e-mails. Even the one who hated men -"You can't possibly be as good looking as me, so why should I date you?" was her line. The model who got the fewest messages was the one with 6 kids. She still got quite a few. The plain looking women got very few messages. I didn't get any crude messages - lots of women say they get tons of penis pics but I never got anything like that. A lot of "hey- what's up" and things like that. Lots of guys with shirtless pics.
> 
> Some think it's a good idea to do this so you can get an idea of what the opposite sex goes through. "Men can find out how many offensive, probing, and downright stupid e-mails the average woman gets and women can find out how few messages the average male gets. Understanding these frustrations might not bring us discernibly closer to a Utopian society, but any progress when it comes to either sex understanding the other is a step in the right direction."
> http://www.examiner.com/article/fake-dating-site-profiles-the-sex-changers


if you reject them you can derive a few decent lulz out of this

but don't tell them that you're a man coz you'll be very sorry


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

calichick said:


> This is with an extremely attractive guy. Man...it's nice to be female.


Finally a woman admits it. Dating is easier for girls!


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

arnie said:


> Dating is easier for girls!


you're not allowed to say that on these boards :teeth

But hey I didn't say that, I said males naturally tend to approach females more often, I actually think dating itself is harder for women. The actual dating process, not the being approached part.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

off topic...


when i was a dumb trolling teenager I once put someone from HS's picture on a gay dating site with his real name and email.

It was an extremely mean thing to do and I regret it to this very day.


Feels good to have let that out, now I can probably feel better about myself


----------



## Later (May 5, 2011)

Is this a joke?

Aren't some of you on a social support site to try to get better? Why are some of you guys supporting your bizarre ways *scarpia you are on here all the time*. Do you want to be socially acceptable or you just don't care? This is just very weird...


----------



## Later (May 5, 2011)

scarpia said:


> This is not a grammatical *sentance*.
> .


Well you're not grammatically correct

Your decision to do these kinds of things is your choice and I am not making you, nobody is, but just letting you know

*edit: you edited your misspelling but don't let grammar deviate from what I'm really trying to say here


----------



## Later (May 5, 2011)

You sound completely lost in your own world. You have a short attention span to change a subject like that. There is a reality and a society out there for you, you sound severely discouraged. Nobody said there is a cure for SA, people who say that come out of it, it's temporary, but there is therapy and you can start by practicing socially acceptable behavior and this isn't it


----------



## Later (May 5, 2011)

It's not that I don't have a sense of humor.

You are trying to change the subject and run away from the conversation, is this how you live your life? You think it's funny creating fake dating profiles in online dating sites? If that's your sense of humor try hitting off a conversation about 'creating fake dating site profiles' to someone in a coffee shop, you are wayy off if you don't realize it by now.

I know I am going to find different people in a social disorder forum, but this is just *weird*


----------

